# MPEG/MPG Codecs officially gone



## DeucesWild (Jul 29, 2003)

I just recently updated my Windows Media Player to the 9 Series. Now I cannot view any MPG/MPEG files at ALL. I've tried for hours to dl popular codecs and none of the work out. Windows Media Player cannot dl the codecs and I receive errors each time. I cannot view the kind of codec it's calling for either. I've finally found a program that searched for the proper codecs by checking out the guide # in the files and that program/website said they'll be looking into it.. But nevertheless... no mpg/mpeg files will be played. Do you guys know anything about codecs suddenly disappearing or perhaps something blocking it?


----------



## gotrootdude (Feb 19, 2003)

The files are probably mpeg2 files. Mpeg2 is a copyrighted format.

Example: http://www.buckosoft.com/gallery/tools/mpeg2/

Luckily there are still a few available on the net.....
http://www.mpeg.org/MSSG/

Hopefully, I want be raising any DMCA issues with posting this link....


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

It seems that WMP 9 has major issues.... I've seen a lot of complaints here. Looks like I won't be upgrading WMP for a while 

Anyways, are you getting any error numbers that I could search for you?


----------



## Elvandil (Aug 1, 2003)

Media Player 9 codecs here:

http://www.microsoft.com/windows/windowsmedia/format/codecdownload.aspx

*Tidus4Yuna ---* 
You can't really judge the health of the population by visiting a hospital.

My player has always worked fine, and it is my favorite of the 6 I have installed and the many more I have tried.


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

EDlvandil - I'm just saying what I have seen so far... loads of complaints about compatibility issues and codec problems... but don't get me wrong, WMP in my opinion is the best all-round media player there is... it's just I won't be upgrading just yet


----------



## Elvandil (Aug 1, 2003)

I don't blame you for being cautious. No need to upgrade unless you are like me and just *have* to see the new stuff, or it has features you want.

I haven't found anything I can't play on WMP9 so far with the ffdshow and K-Lite codec packs installed (and that includes lots of wacky downloads), and it has never caused me a problem.

I guess I'm just a little sensitive to people dissing Microsoft for problems they sometimes create themselves.


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

Totally understandable. I'm the same way...

BTW What is the difference between WMP8 and WMP9?


----------



## jojoseph (Aug 9, 2003)

Download WinVid. That should help to watch mpeg-2's.


----------



## Elvandil (Aug 1, 2003)

The interfaces are changed only slightly between the 2 versions, but some features, like monitoring folders for changes, and the speed with which it starts up, are improvements.


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

Cool... maybe I will update it soon  thanx Elvandil


----------

